# Notes from Training camp



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs.com: Training Camp Day 4 Notebook


Art Garcia | Mavs.com
Posted: Oct. 5, 2007


When it comes to sizing up the Mavericks bench, it frankly didn’t measure up last season.

“Not good,” coach Avery Johnson said. “On a scale from 1-10, if our bench was a ‘7 ½’ the year before, I thought we were about a ‘5’ – that’s the bench. That’s not talking about one person.”

The most dramatic change to from last season to this one has been the collection of non-starters. Three new faces – Eddie Jones, Trenton Hassell and Brandon Bass – appear locks for the rotation, replacing Greg Buckner and Austin Croshere.

Jones and Hassell own a combined 19 years of experience, and both shooting guards have started the vast majority of their careers. Though Bass spent two seasons at the end of the Hornets bench, the Mavs front office targeted the rugged power forward diamond in the rough ready to back up Dirk Nowitzki.

“We’ve made some nice tweaks,” said Jerry Stackhouse, the key scoring threat off the bench the last three years as sixth man. “My whole thing is improving our bench and we’ve done that by adding a starter in Trenton Hassell. I think that was a great move for us. They’ve been talking about having lockdown defenders and we’ve finally got a guy that I think is a lockdown guy.

“Eddie has a lot of savvy on the defensive end, too, plus he’s a veteran that knows how to make shots and can play.”

Johnson often tried to downplay the perceived strength of the bench last season. Considering the current injury situation, he should find out whether this group is stronger throughout preseason and into the regular season. Erick Dampier (shoulder) is out until after the season starts, DJ Mbenga (knee) hopes to come back at the end of the month and Devean George (foot) has 2-4 weeks of rehab ahead.

The absence of Dampier and Mbenga puts a onvious strain on the center rotation behind DeSagana Diop. Johnson isn’t afraid to use Nowitzki in the middle, but doesn’t want the MVP to play extended minutes there.

Bass and rookie Nick Fazekas will see action in the pivot throughout preseason. A pair of NBA vets trying to make the team, Jamal Sampson and Darvin Ham, could also find themselves in the mix.

Johnson doesn’t expect for his bench to reach ‘10’ status. Getting back to ‘7 1/2’ would be nice. 

“I don’t know if I’d be content, but it would sure be a step in the right direction,” he said laughing. “That’s what we attempted to do, but until they get in the game and play defense and get in transition and make shots and free throws and we see how they respond under pressure, you just don’t know.

“But they are here because we have a lot of confidence in what we think they can bring to the table.”

*Ham making it hard*

Darvin Ham, 34, is in camp trying to earn a spot on a team with a maximum of 15 guaranteed contracts. The eight-year vet out of Texas Tech is making a strong case to stick.

“He’s found the fountain of youth,” Avery Johnson said. “He’s jumping, he knows where to go, he knows how to play the pick-and-roll defenses, he’s got tons of energy, he’s running the court really good, he’s banging. He’s looking pretty good.

“He’s going to make it tough on us.”

Johnson appreciates Ham’s experience, which includes a championship ring from his stint in Detroit, and work ethic. The undersized power forward (6-7, 240) spent much of the summer playing in pickup games on the Mavs practice court, which sits below the window of Johnson’s office.

He’s no stranger to team, having served as a studio analyst for Mavs games on Fox Sports Southwest. Asked if Ham would give up his TV gig for return to the league, Johnson quipped: “I’m sure he would.”

*Jones hobbled*

Eddie Jones suffered a slight right hamstring strain Thursday night at Fan Jam and didn’t practice fully Friday. He felt a knot develop after trying to make a move while catching a pass, but stayed in the game. 

He went through shooting drills Friday and hopes to be back for Saturday’s practice. He would like to suit up in Tuesday’s preseason opener against San Antonio.

The minor injury isn’t all that happened to Jones at Fan Jam. He took a spill early in the intrasquad game on a play where a foul wasn’t called. That didn’t sit too well, as Jones barked at the ref some and added a glare for good measure. 

“I probably would have got thrown out in a real game,” he said with a grin. “I was really upset.”

*Layups*

• Trenton Hassell on his first day of practice: “It was good to get back on the floor playing basketball.” Thankful he didn’t have to go to Turkey for Minnesota’s training camp, he did joke, “I should have kept the per diem.”

• You might think Mark Cuban is busy – well, he is – but the Mavs haven’t been put totally on the backburner. He signed off on the Hassell-Greg Buckner swap in between rehearsals for Dancing with the Stars. “I wish they were all that easy,” he said.


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavscom_Camp_Day_4_100507.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He admits that the bench was not good last year, I think that's a good sign. We need everyone to deliver if we want to succeed, I hope he gets his message through.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Notes from Day 5


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tough piece regarding Josh's coach; and I don't want Dirk becoming a captain - I think the team voting otherwise would send him a message we want toughness.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gauging the team’s attitude has been a staple of Avery Johnson’s coaching style. He often calls it “body language” and what he’s seen so far from his Mavericks as training camp moves from the practice to the preseason stage is encouraging.
> 
> “They’re much more focused,” he said after Monday’s workout. “They’re more mature. They’re a little bit more physical, which is a nice surprise.”





> Point guard Jose Barea heads into his second NBA season looking to find a foothold in the rotation. A progress report Monday wasn’t too encouraging.
> 
> “Not real happy with him right now,” Avery Johnson said after practice. “He’s not playing very well. He’s going to have to pick it up.”
> 
> “He’s the same as always,” Barea added. “He’s tough on point guards and he’s tougher on me because he’s trying to make me better. I just have to take it and get better.”





> Any groans about the leadership abilities of Dirk Nowitzki aren’t heard, or even acknowledged, where it matters most.
> 
> “I haven’t been complaining, so I don’t know,” Jerry Stackhouse said. “The only ones that really matter are the ones in the locker room.”
> 
> ...


Day 7


----------

